
Fully Automated Advertising Software Just For Twitter - pclark
http://tweettornado.com/
======
gnoupi
How to destroy a concept in a few clicks... Besides the main idea, even, i
can't even see who this software is addressed to. I mean, looking at the eye-
melting advertisement of the first page, I feel like i'm watching some of
these blinking advertisement which are only pushing to close the page. So who
would have an interest in that ? Some serious firm ? It looks more dedicated
to the casual/unprofessionnal user

~~~
TrevorJ
It's for spammers. Plain and simple. Look at the feature list. "Unlimited
accounts, unlimited followers" unlimited frustration for real human users.

------
jacquesm
This seems to be a 'Benjamin Heckendorf' production, the same guy that sells
'how to succeed on craigslist' shit.

If he's going to do a 'domain by proxy' to avoid a C&D or worse by the twitter
folks then I think that he'd better change his nameserver policy :)

------
TrevorJ
The last thing I want to see in my Twitter stream is automated spam. I'm
pretty violently opposed to products like this.

